# AU 2000 GPS 16881 - Solon, Ohio



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

This racing pigeon was adopted by his finder back in May, 2007. The finder has developed severe allergies to the bird, and we need to find it another home. Please let me know if you are interested, and I will provide you with the contact information.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The person needing to find a home for this bird has been successful, and the bird is now happily living in the loft of someone who has a ceremonial release business.

Terry


----------

